# C-TAN SHARDS Kit-bash W.I.P.



## facelessone (Jan 18, 2010)

View attachment 959931904
Hello all, im a old Necron fan from the W.D.start...Well myDreadknight-Warsphinx kitbash are 85% done, to start here are 4 heads two got eye upgrade(cut necron-spruce dots off and resize)

View attachment 959931905
Next the arms,D.K.sword-nec-spruce bits glued together and cut to size,as with the staff .
View attachment 959931906


View attachment 959931907


View attachment 959931908
the 2 Ctan bodies with the 4 heads and arms( working on wings)is a good start when i get some new bits to tweek them up..hope you like them so far, FACELESSONE....


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

def like the kit bash +rep, would green stuff over the inquisition text on the legs, but they look great! Cant wait to see em painted.


----------



## fatgai (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks great! +rep
though it does sort of look like a 'nid


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent fusion of kits; the splicing of the green rods is an especially strong visual motif.

My only niggle is that the torso of the sword-bearer looks much too chunky compared to the legs.


----------



## facelessone (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks for the feedback...green stuff will be added,more pins the wings.and some new bits..then look in my bit-bin for some chaos heads-arms.


----------

